# help! How set soft updates to gmirror root



## alphaer (Jul 2, 2010)

hello,
I just get a server with only one root partition on the gmirror
I wish to tune ufs via soft updates.
How can I do it?
If I boot server from CDROM I lost my gmirror,dont I?
What should I do to set up softupdates on gmirror root?


----------

